# off to cadwell park wednesday



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

well im off to cadwell park on wednesday afternoon for thursday for a few sesions practise racing around the track on me bike anyone wish to come along its only a fiver at the gate for the night, hope to see some of you there its really a good night and day, after cadwell we are off to lincom farm in oxford for a few days
cheers
vince


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Would love to but they don't let dogs in and we can't abandon them while we have fun! :lol: 

Can anyone ride the track? Or are you actually a real racer?! It is something we would like to do and may be able to when we get a house (to keep the little darlings in whilst we go off on a jolly  )


----------



## 111172 (Apr 6, 2008)

Trackday? Or race testing?

I crashed at Cadwell a few weeks ago, while racing with NG. Lowsided coming off Charlies 2 onto Park Straight (bloody fast place to drop it...)

Got off lightly with just a broken hand 8) 

Enjoy yourself, Cadwell's a fabtastic track, my favourite in UK. 8)


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all well never had a prob there with dogs as long as they are kept on a lead. and yes i race with derby pheonix but ths is a trackday cum mmmmmmmmmmm test day if you know what i mean. love charlies 1 and 2 get it right its just the one apex 
cheers for the replys 
vince


----------

